# US Cutter manual



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I've had manuals that have been translated from Japanese before, but this is ridiculous. While I got through it, I find it completely lacking for a first timer. What effect does raising or lowering knife pressure have? Why would I (or should I) change cutting speed? and on and on. My point is while the manual tells me what buttons to push, nothing tells me why I should! Can I find this information elsewhere without posting a question everytime something comes up?


----------



## melbyj71 (Oct 1, 2007)

Raising or lowering knife pressure: if you have too much pressure you will be cutting THRU the mylar material on the back of your heat transfer vinyl. You will know this because you can see the cut mark from the bottom.....If you have too much pressure, you will need to lower the pressure until you can no longer see your cut marks thru the mylar bottom. In reverse - if you don't have enough pressure your vinyl won't cut all the way thru and it will be very difficult to weed.....

Speed: It's kind of the same thing.....if it's cutting too fast, it can actually just be tearing thru the vinyl instead of cutting it......

I don't know of a place to find all the answers - just post them here if you need help! That's what the forum is for!!!

Melanie


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Another question--what blades do I use? I know I can use Roland compatible blades but do I need 45 degree or 60 degree-and what is the difference? I'm telling you, this manual is ridiculous, such questions should be answered in it. Hate to be a bother.....


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

SignBlazer Manual you can go here and down load the book


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I have the SignBlazer Manual--that is for the software. My questions have to do with the actual machine itself.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

No manual will tell you everything. I don't even think the Roland manual goes into the why's, just the how's. I KNOW the Graphtec manual doesn't.

It's assumed that if you buy a plotter you've done some research and have some idea of how they work and what's what. I know that's not always the case, and I'm not saying anything negative at all if you don't know what some of these features are for.

What I would do is ask any questions that you have, and perhaps even use the search function on the left here to try to find answers to questions that you might have.

I'm not trying to be harsh here, but in this case, no plotters' manuals will tell you these things.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

OK Chani I am ready now I get the cutter all up and ready to cut. LOL went though 1 roll cheap vinyl but I did it with all your guys and gals help thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome, David! 

I hope this one lasts and lasts for you.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Indeed, the user manual for the cutter is not the best, but the only things you really need to know about the cutter is how to turn it on, set the origin, and adjust the cut speed and downforce. I would be happy to walk you through any of those if you need assistance. The rest is done through the software, and there is a good manual for that. As Chani stated, most manuals, even for the name brand units, do not cover tutorials on the sign making industry. They will not tell you which blade to use for what, or which material for certain substrates, yet they basically cover specs and the control panel. We also have a forum in place, with over 2300 members who already own one of our cutters, and they share their tips and tricks, examples of work, instructional videos, graphics, feedback, step by step walk throughs, and much more valuable information......especially if you are just getting started. There is even a category for the software, and several other programs relating to the industry. Check it out if you get the chance: Welcome to the Frontpage, then click on the forum link.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

there forum is nice I have been there and got lot infore from there


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Well, I guess I'm spoiled then with the manuals for all the other pieces of equipment I own! I'd like to know what the 45 degree blade is for versus the 60 degree blade. Yes, I did plenty of research (for over a year) but no research tells you how they actually work as in "what's what."


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

Where might I find a photo of how the vinyl holder goes together?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

What model US Cutter do you have?


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

PCut Creation


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

"I'd like to know what the 45 degree blade is for versus the 60 degree blade" 

Generally the 45 is used to cut the "standard" vinyls - calendered and cast vinyl that is thinner and used in signs, banners, autos, etc. Most vinyl cutting is done with the 45. 

The 60 is used for thicker materials, which usually involve garment applications or vinyls which are thick for specific applications. The material dictates the blade angle. 

This is a simplistic explanation, but it works in general terms.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Here's a link to a flash video a member here did http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/769931_s6ft1/standtutorial.swf
that shows you how to put the stand together.

The search button is your friend.


----------



## Knehmer (May 6, 2007)

I did a search--not sure what wording you used. Nonetheless, I don't have a stand so that picture doesn't work out. I searched for PCut Creation picture and never found one that shows how to put together just the roll holder--it's four plastic parts--there is absolutely no reference to them in the manual. I just know from the rollers they are the vinyl roll holder. Thanks anway, I really do appreciate it.


----------

